# ¡Calcetines!



## HunkiDori

This elementary little thing has been confusing me for a while:

Mi tipo favorito de ropa *es* los calcetines.

*OR*

Mi tipo favorito de ropa *son* los calcetines.

...eek. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HunkiDori

In fact, how would you say this in English?!


----------



## drei_lengua

HunkiDori said:


> This elementary little thing has been confusing me for a while:
> 
> Mi tipo favorito de ropa *es* los calcetines.
> 
> *OR*
> 
> Mi tipo favorite de ropa *son* los calcetines.
> 
> ...eek. Thanks in advance.


 
The first one because "es" refers to "tipo".  Same as in English.  My favorite kind of clothing is socks.

Drei


----------



## volky

Mi tipo de ropa favorita *son* las medias/los calcetines.


----------



## HunkiDori

volky said:


> Mi tipo de ropa favorita *son* las medias/los calcetines.


 
Well, it does sound irregular to say "es los calcetines," but Drei's right--since the form of ser refers to tipo favorito, which isn't plural, it would be es.


----------



## tanocapo

Mi tipo favorito de ropa *son* los calcetines/medias. El sujeto de la oración son los calcetines, mientras que el objeto es mi ropa favorita y forma parte del predicado.


----------



## Amaiya

HunkiDori said:


> Well, it does sound irregular to say "es los calcetines," but Drei's right--since the form of ser refers to tipo favorito, which isn't plural, it would be es.



I don´t know if there is any profound grammatical explanation, but my impresion has always (for this type of sentence) been that the actual sentence is "Los calcetines son mi typo..", but it is said the other way around and so confuses us regarding the verb


----------



## arnauri

Yo diría que el sujeto de la oración es "los calcetines" por lo tanto el verbo a usar debería ser "son". Pero entiendo que puedan surgir dudas porque yo también me las planteo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Arrius

Lo mismo ocurre en inglés : debería de ser "My favo(u)rite kind of clothes *is *socks" porque "kind". el sujeto de la frase, es singular, pero se dice más a menudo "...._*are* _socks" que es gramaticalmente incorrecto. !Eso sí que es! #

# S-O-C-K-S (¿Lo habíais entendido?)


----------



## drei_lengua

¿Cómo sería lo siguiente?

1.  Calcetines son mi tipo de ropa favorito.
2.  Mi tipo de ropa favorito es los calcentines.

Drei


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Esto es lo normal (y correcto):

1. Los calcetines *son* mi tipo de ropa favorito.
2. Mi tipo de ropa favorito *son* los calcentines.

No gasten mucho tiempo tratando de descubrir cuál es el sujeto en oraciones copulativas (verbo _ser_ y otros) cuando el verbo enlaza sustantivos. Este tipo de oraciones son verdaderas ecuaciones que confunden sujeto y atributo. En estos casos, lo normal es usar el verbo en plural cuando alguno de los elementos es plural.

Hay algunas excepciones: 

_Mi sueldo es 2 000 dólares mensuales._

Saludos.


----------



## drei_lengua

ieracub said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esto es lo normal (y correcto):
> 
> 1. Los calcetines *son* mi tipo de ropa favorito.
> 2. Mi tipo de ropa favorito *son* los calcentines.
> 
> No gasten mucho tiempo tratando de descubrir cuál es el sujeto en oraciones copulativas (verbo _ser_ y otros) cuando el verbo enlaza sustantivos. Este tipo de oraciones son verdaderas ecuaciones que confunden sujeto y atributo. En estos casos, lo normal es usar el verbo en plural cuando alguno de los elementos es plural.
> 
> Hay algunas excepciones:
> 
> _Mi sueldo es 2 000 dólares mensuales._
> 
> Saludos.


 
Mencionaste que no deberíamos gastar mucho tiempo en esto.  Sin embargo, HunkiDori quiere saber cuál es correcto. Supongo que HunkiDori recibió más información sobre este tema que lo normal.   

Drei


----------



## HunkiDori

Tienes razón, Drei.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, drei:





drei_lengua said:


> Mencionaste que no deberíamos gastar mucho tiempo en esto. Sin embargo, HunkiDori quiere saber cuál es correcto. Supongo que HunkiDori recibió más información sobre este tema que lo normal.


 Me refiero a intentar descubrir el sujeto en las oraciones copulativas con sustantivos a ambos lados de la "ecuación". 

Cuando a un lado tenemos un adjetivo está clarísimo:

_Juan es inteligente. Juan y Pedro son inteligentes. _SUJETO + VERBO + ATRIBUTO. Verbo y atributo concuerdan con el sujeto. 

Cuando tenemos un pronombre se considera que éste es el sujeto, y el verbo concueda con él, no así el atributo:

_Tú eres mi familia. Vosotros sois mi familia. Ustedes son mi familia._

Pero en:

_La raíz cuadrada de cuatro es dos. Dos es la raíz cuadrada de cuatro._
_La capital de Francia es París. París es la capital de Francia._
_Los negocios son los negocios._

¿Cuál es el sujeto y cúal, el atributo? No tengo idea y los gramáticos no se ponen de acuerdo. Algunos no lo definen, otros lo hacen de manera arbitraria y otros de maneras complejas que no las entiendo.

El problema surge cuando uno de los elementos está en plural y el otro en singular:

_Mi familia son mis amigos._
_Mi infancia son recuerdos de un patio de Sevilla. _(Antonio Machado)

Pero, en vez de pillar el sujeto, mejor nos quedamos con una regla sencillísima: Se usa el plural, y se acabó la discusión.

Es interesante el tema. Las oraciones copulativas merecen un tratamiento aparte. Un asunto de gramática avanzada.

Saludos.


Edito: Ya había dicho cómo era lo correcto. Lo marqué con azul. ¿No había quedado claro?


----------



## ieracub

Hola, de nuevo:

Esto es lo manifestado por la RAE, que pone el mismo ejemplo de Machado y del caso excepcional del sueldo. Me lo había guardado en el inconsciente...


> *c)*Cuando el sujeto y el atributo son dos sustantivos que difieren en número, lo normal es establecer la concordancia con el elemento plural: _«Mi infancia son recuerdos de un patio de Sevilla»_ (Machado _Campos_ [Esp. 1907-17] 491); _«Todo eso son falacias»_ (Ott _Dientes_ [Ven. 1999]); _«La primera causa de regresión de la especie son las alteraciones de su hábitat»_ (_DNavarra_ [Esp.] 20.5.99). No obstante, en algunos casos es posible establecer la concordancia también en singular, en especial cuando uno de los dos sustantivos tiene significado colectivo, o cuando, siendo un plural morfológico, se refiere a un concepto unitario: _«Quienes desarrollaron la cultura de La Venta era gente de habla maya»_ (Ruz _Mayas_ [Méx. 1981]); _«El sueldo es tres mil dólares al mes»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«Las migas ruleras es un postre que se reserva para la cena»_ (Vergara _Comer_ [Esp. 1981]).


 Pero no resuelve el problema del sujeto y del atributo.


----------



## HunkiDori

Bien, ieracub. Pero...

Who knows if it's the same in English?


----------



## k-in-sc

It's not the same as English. With copulative verbs, English uses the noun that comes before the verb as the subject: Socks are my favorite thing. My favorite thing is socks.


----------



## cls

In English the subject and the verb should agree. In general, the subject right before the verb determines if the verb is plural or singular. However, if there is a plural noun between a singular subject and the verb the verb should remain singular. The key is to clearly identify the subject.

When in doubt you can form a question so as to clearly identify the subject.

Ex:


The theme of these three articles is language. (Three articles) plural. However, the subject is (The theme) singular. Thus you should use a singular verb (is).
Test: What is (the theme) (subject singular) of those three articles? Notice that the subject is closer to the verb as a question highlighting (the theme) thus the verb in the answer should be singular. The atribute or answer can be singular or plural (language) (socks) (bicycles) etc...
Lo mismo, en español, se puede formar una pregunta para asegurarse del sujeto. 

¿Cuales son su tipo de ropa favorita? 
¿Cuál es su tipo de ropa favorita?
Mi tipo de ropa favorita es los calcetines. 
El sujeto es el tipo (singular) de ropa favorita (que funciona como adjetivo singular).

Es posible que algunos artículos de ropa son obligatoriamente plural. Nunca he oído una persona diga; el calcetín (the sock) (they always come in pairs) as a general description of the object. Pero hay que preguntar un nativo de español.


----------



## k-in-sc

Ieracub just gave a good explanation of why it would be "tipo ... *son *los calcetines."


----------



## cls

"cuando uno de los dos sustantivos tiene significado colectivo, o cuando, siendo un plural morfológico, se refiere a un concepto unitario"


----------



## cls

¿Cuales son su tipo de ropa favorita? 
 
Si esta pregunta esta correcta la respuesta es (son).


----------



## volky

¿Cuáles son sus tipos de ropa favorita?

You shoud use sus and tipos, because you are asking cuáles, which is plurar. 

Respuesta:  Mis tipos de ropa favorita son..........


----------



## cls

¿Cuáles son sus tipos de ropa favorita?
Why is the answer not: Mi tipo de ropa es los calcetines.
Probably because we just change the subject to plural which agrees with (son) I agree the question is not correct so the answer is (es).


----------



## volky

In singular:

¿Cuál es su tipo de ropa favorita?
Mi tipo de ropa favorita es los calcetines.

In plural:
¿Cuáles son sus tipos de ropa favorita?
Mis tipos de ropa favoritas son los calcetines, las camisetas y los pantalones cortos.


----------



## cls

I agree 100% with volky!

El sujeto (tipo, tipos) tiene que concordar con el verbo.

Mi tipo de ropa favorita es los calcetines.
Mis tipos de ropa favoritas son los calcetines, las camisetas y los pantalones cortos.

Muchas gracias


----------



## PocketWatch

_son_ is a conjugation from the verb ser, which is the equivalence of 'they are' in english. To say the sock is it would be El calcentine _es_...so in this context you would use _son._


----------



## volky

PocketWatch said:


> _son_ is a conjugation from the verb ser, which is the equivalence of 'they are' in english. To say the sock is it would be El calcetín calcentine _es_...so in this context you would use _son._


----------



## cls

My favorite type of clothing is socks. 

In english this statement responds to the question. 
What is your favorite type of clothing? 
My favorite type of clothing is socks. 

He said his favorite type of clothing is socks no shirts. 
He said his favorite type of clothing are socks not shirts.

El dijo que su tipo de ropa favorita es los calcetines. 
El dijo que su tipo de ropa favorita son los calcetines.

¿Cual era su tipo de ropa favorita? 
Su tipo de ropa favorita era un par de calcetines. 
Los calcetines es igual (a un par) colectivo.

¿Cual eran su tipo de ropa favorita? 
Su tipo de ropa favorita eran los calcetines.
Su tipo de ropa favorita era los calcetines. 
Su tipo de ropa favorita eran un par de calcetines.

¿Cuál es su grupo de música favorita? 
Mi grupo de música favorita son los merengueros. 

Mi grupo de música favorita es los merengueros.

I dont know but maybe the answer is both ways are correct. We need to ask a native speaker.


----------



## gramatica

En espanol se dice "Mi tipo/clase de ropa favorito/favorita son calcetines"

Pero en ingles se dice "My favorite type of clothing is socks." 

Se diria tambien 

Mi suelo son (dinero) y Su total son (dinero), verdad?

Me equivoco?

Saludos


----------



## Forero

These sentences are correct, and the answers are appropriate to the questions:

"What is your favorite type of clothing?"
"My favorite type of clothing is socks."
"Is your favorite type of clothing socks?"
"Yes.  It is."
"Are socks your favorite type of clothing?"
"They sure are."

¿Qué tal las siguientes frases? A ver si son correctas y si las respuestas son apropiadas a las preguntas:

"¿Cuál es tu tipo de ropa favorito?"
"Mi tipo de ropa favorito son los calcetines."
"¿Son los calcetines tu tipo de ropa favorito?"
"Que sí. Lo son."
"¿Tu tipo de ropa favorito son los calcetines?"
"Claro que lo son."

In English, whichever comes first in sentences like these is the subject, and the verb agrees with it.

En castellano, la orden puede cambiarse, pero el verbo concuerda siempre con lo plural cuando exista.  ¿Correcto?


----------



## ieracub

cls said:


> El sujeto (tipo, tipos) tiene que concordar con el verbo.
> 
> Mi tipo de ropa favorita es los calcetines.
> Mis tipos de ropa favoritas son los calcetines, las camisetas y los pantalones cortos.


 En las oraciones copulativas cuando el sujeto y el atributo son sustantivos la concordancia sujeto-verbo no se cumple en español. La concordancia se realiza, normalmente, con el elemento plural:

Mi tipo de ropa favorita *son* los calcetines.
Mi comida favorita *son* los garbanzos. (chickpeas?)
Algunos dicen que el violeta y el púrpura *son* el mismo color.

Es independiente del sujeto y del atributo y del orden de la oración.

Sobre el problema de la discriminación del sujeto y del atributo:





> *Sujeto y atributo*
> Cuando el atributo es un sustantivo con artículo, cabe la duda respecto a su función. En oraciones como _Juan es el médico_ y _El médico es Juan_, podemos ver respuestas a preguntas como _¿Quién es el médico? _o _¿Quién es Juan__?_ También podría contestarse a la primera con _Juan lo es_ (donde el referente _lo_ señala que _el médico_ funciona como atributo); a la segunda se respondería simplemente con _Es el médico_, donde tampoco se discierne entre las dos funciones de sujeto explícito y de atributo. No sería muy normal contestar _Lo es el médico_, con _lo_ referido a _Juan_ como atributo. Se ha hablado en estos casos de oraciones ecuativas.»
> [Alarcos Llorach, Emilio: _Gramática de la lengua española. _Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1994, § 361-362]
> 
> ●​
> «*La posición del sujeto en las oraciones copulativas con ser*
> Hay un único caso en el que la posición del sujeto puede influir en su reconocimiento. Se trata de las oraciones con el verbo _ser_ en las que tanto lo que aparece delante como detrás del verbo podría ser sujeto. En estos casos, se suele considerar sujeto el elemento que aparece en primer lugar.
> _La capital de Italia es Roma. _[El sujeto es _la capital de Italia_.]
> _Roma es la capital de Italia. _[El sujeto es _Roma._]
> No obstante, en enunciados como _el problema eres tú_ o _¿qué es una quena?_, los sujetos respectivos son _tú_ y _una quena_.»
> [Gómez Torrego, L.: _Análisis sintáctico. Teoría y práctica_. Madrid: Ediciones SM, 2004, § 7.5]


 La opinión de Gómez Torrego es discutible.

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, gramatica:





gramatica said:


> Mi sueldo son (dinero) y Su total son (dinero), verdad?
> 
> Me equivoco?


 Este es un caso especial. El verbo puede ir en singular o en plural:

_Mi sueldo son xxx dólares._
_Mi sueldo es xxx dólares._
_Su total es xxx dólares._
_Su total son xxx dólares.

Saludos.
_


----------



## ieracub

Forero said:


> ¿Qué tal las siguientes frases? A ver si son correctas y si las respuestas son apropiadas a las preguntas:
> 
> "¿Cuál es tu tipo de ropa favorito?"
> "Mi tipo de ropa favorito son los calcetines."
> "¿Son los calcetines tu tipo de ropa favorito?"
> "Que sí. Lo son."
> "¿Tu tipo de ropa favorito son los calcetines?"
> "Claro que lo son."
> 
> In English, whichever comes first in sentences like these is the subject, and the verb agrees with it. ¡Thanks, I was not entirely sure!
> 
> En castellano, la orden puede cambiarse, pero el verbo concuerda siempre con lo plural cuando exista. ¿Correcto?


----------



## k-in-sc

Whew! Glad we got that cleared up once and for all! Thanks, ieracub! Good work!


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias Ieracub


----------



## cls

"Pero hay que preguntar un nativo de español."
 
Whew! Glad we got that cleared up once and for all! Thanks, ieracub! Good work!

Muchas gracias Ieracub

Estoy de acuerdo!


----------



## cls

cls said:


> In English the subject and the verb should agree. In general, the subject right before the verb determines if the verb is plural or singular. However, if there is a plural noun between a singular subject and the verb the verb should remain singular. The key is to clearly identify the subject.
> 
> When in doubt you can form a question so as to clearly identify the subject.
> 
> Ex:
> 
> The theme of these three articles is language. (Three articles) plural. However, the subject is (The theme) singular. Thus you should use a singular verb (is).
> Test: What is (the theme) (subject singular) of those three articles? Notice that the subject is closer to the verb as a question highlighting (the theme) thus the verb in the answer should be singular. The atribute or answer can be singular or plural (language) (socks) (bicycles) etc...
> No es lo mismo, en español
> 
> In spanish the following rule applys:
> 
> *c)*Cuando el sujeto y el atributo son dos sustantivos que difieren en número, lo normal es establecer la concordancia con el elemento plural: _«Mi infancia son recuerdos de un patio de Sevilla»_ (Machado _Campos_ [Esp. 1907-17] 491); _«Todo eso son falacias»_ (Ott _Dientes_ [Ven. 1999]); _«La primera causa de regresión de la especie son las alteraciones de su hábitat»_ (_DNavarra_ [Esp.] 20.5.99).
> 
> Por eso la respuesta es Mi tipo de ropa favorita son los calcetines. Some times to much info is bad for you.
> 
> I rewrote this so that all the right info would be together.
> 
> Thanks again ieracub!


----------



## cls

Lo cierto es que una de las cosas que más contribuirán a la recuperación de la mujer afectada es los esfuerzos de toda la familia.

Sin embargo, la razón básica por la que debemos cambiar no es los problemas resultantes, sino el que la ley diga que es impropia.


Lo cierto es que una de las cosas que más contribuirán a la recuperación de la mujer afectada son los esfuerzos de toda la familia.

Sin embargo, la razón básica por la que debemos cambiar no son los problemas resultantes, sino el que la ley diga que es impropia.

ieracub;

son los o es los?

I am still going to use "son los calcetines" pero there seem to be  inconsistency. Those who are frustrated do not need to respond but I like to learn.


----------



## Forero

cls said:


> son los o es los?
> 
> I am still going to use "son los calcetines" pero there seems to be some inconsistency.



_*son* los_.  The consistency is that Spanish word order does not require the subject to be first.  So, in a sentence like this one, both equated things are co-subjects, in a sense, and the verb agrees with the most plural.

The verb in Spanish also agrees with whichever is not third person, if such there be:

"That guy is me." ["I" if you're a Latinist] = "El tipo ese soy yo"
"I am that guy." = "Yo soy el tipo ese."


----------



## cls

Forero,

Which sentences are correct?

Lo cierto es que una de las cosas que más contribuirán a la recuperación de la mujer afectada es los esfuerzos de toda la familia.

Sin embargo, la razón básica por la que debemos cambiar no es los problemas resultantes, sino el que la ley diga que es impropia.


Lo cierto es que una de las cosas que más contribuirán a la recuperación de la mujer afectada son los esfuerzos de toda la familia.

Sin embargo, la razón básica por la que debemos cambiar no son los problemas resultantes, sino el que la ley diga que es impropia.


----------



## Forero

Hi, cls.



cls said:


> Forero,
> 
> Which sentences are correct?



The second pair, with son

As always, please correct me anybody if I mess up.


----------

